# Help with Temp control On Used Pitts and Spitts



## smokinggator (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a chargriller pro which I have been using successfully for a number of years. I had decided to get a bigger rig so I purchased a used Pitts and Spitts off craigslist. I then repainted and cleaned it up (new themometers ect.) . Did my first smoke this weekend. I cooked four butts and one 10 lbs brisket. The results were good but I had some issues with temp. This smoker went through both wood chunks and charcoal real fast. And dispite the pitts and spitts having much thicker metal, it did not hold the heat as well as the chargriller. I found keeping the damper closed acutually keep the heat up. I guess that is because heat is not escaping through the damper?? Anyone have any experience with this smoker? Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Smokkinggator


----------



## rickw (Mar 30, 2010)

I would try and burn some wood splits in that cooker. I use  this method  with my Horizon with good success.


----------



## smokinggator (Mar 30, 2010)

I used the minnion method with just charcoal and wood chunks. I am planning to cook ribs for good Friday and will try wood spilts (I will assume that is logs split)> Thanks, Smokinggator


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2010)

If that smoker is 1/4" steel like I think it is I too would use wood splits. I would cut logs a couple inches shorter than the firebox and then split them about the same width of a magnum beer can let them season and burn them. You will have to add wood splits regularly like on my Lang its 2-3 splits every 35-40 minutes but once you figure out how many and how often it makes it pretty easy and the splits are usually easier to come by and cheaper and give you that real wood flavor. You can use some charcoal to get them going or do like many of us and get a propane fired weed burner to start the splits and not even bother with charcoal.


----------

